# new to forum, and Q about tumbling



## barbieheid (Dec 23, 2005)

Hi all,

 My name is Barbie, and I'm new to the forum as of today, and new to bottle collecting since this summer. I too suffer the dogma of having haze on most of my bottles, LOL!

 I've got a bunch soaking in CLR as I write, but I'm hemming and hawing about building a bottle tumbler. Then a thought crossed my mind - could a *rock* tumbling machine be modified in a bottle tumbler?

 I've also thought about some kind of rolly thing. When I worked in a hospital lab, we had this rolly thing that we put tubes on with additives so they wouldn't clot (it also rocked them). I wonder if something that that would work, but would need to find a way to get rpm's.

 Any way, glad to be here! Just wanted to introduce myself, and maybe lurk for a while till I get a feel of the forum (I'm used to mail lists).


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Dec 23, 2005)

Hello barb, well it is good to see a new member, the rolly thing you speak of, how long of a tube can you put on it? plus a rock tumbler can be use to tumble bottles. you will need to get some copper 12 gauge, cut it to 1/8inch in length, you will need to order some polish from www.jardoctor.com fill bottle half way with copper some polish water, cork it, put the bottle in the tumbler with packing for it to sit on and all around it so it wont move or bounce,  pack some on top to so when you close it up it is snug and the bottle wont move. you can only do the inside of the bottle. 

 UNLESS you order stopples from jar doctor, your best bet is to call him.
 if you can fit a 18 inch long tubeor even a 12 inch tibe on the rolly thing you speak of and it turns anywhere from30 to 50 rpms then you have it made, but talk to wayne from jar doctor. he may have a cheap setup for sale.

 rick


----------



## barbieheid (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks, Rick,

 The rolly thing is small, made to accomodate 5 ml tubes (ever had blood drawn and noticed the purple and blue top tubes? They're about 2 1/2 inches long.)

 As far as the rock tumbler, a thought just occured to me when you mentioned packing to keep it steady: it would only accomodate small bottles. Guess I'll have to find a way to rig the actual engine to the clear PVC pipes someone else mentioned so I can clean bigger bottles.

 In the meantime, I'll check medical supply places - see if I can purchase one of those rockers.

 Thanks again and talk soon,


----------

